# Extractor Fan



## Mikegtr (25 Jul 2020)

! want to fit a wall mounted extractor fan to my small workshop. Do you use one that you can recommend? as there is quite a choice out there.

Many thanks.


----------



## sunnybob (26 Jul 2020)

Wall mounted vent fans are virtually bomb proof regardless of make. Pick a size you want and buy the cheapest you can find.


----------



## MikeG. (26 Jul 2020)

Try to fit the fan opposite from an air inlet. So if the fan is high on the north wall, have a vent low on the south wall, if possible. This will draw the moving air through more of the workshop, and help prevent condensation and rust.


----------

